# My visit of Michel Paul Orchideeën in Aalsmeer



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2008)

On friday 31. october, I went on a one-day trip to Aalsmeer in the Netherlands; Aalsmeer is a lovely town, situated in the south of Amsterdam, just eastside to the Schipol airport! I am, or to say it correctly, was a customer of Michel Paul for about 20 years now; Michel, at the age of 78, decided to stop his nursery activity by the end of this year!! He will nevertheless continue his other orchid activities, be it lectures, travels or consulting! So we will have the possibility to meet and listen to him on dutch and international orchid events!

Of course one of my objectives was to do some last ?? shopping ( but one never knows) in Michels nursery, and to spend some nice time with him, his wife, and 2 of his grand-children. 

I want to show you some pictures of these lovely people and their plants:

Slippers:




Michel and his grand-daughter:




the young people: Agathe and Louis 




and the older ones: Michel and JeanLux




this henry went home with me:




and the spiking sister of this Paph Lochristiense (Paph Harrisianum X hookerae)




I am esp. excited for thes flowers of Paph eliottianum:




Other plants such as spiking Maudiae, callosum, and mature Delrosi, parishii, insigne, Lord Derby, Aladin, as well as phrag schlimii wanted absolutely to keep me company on my way home.

I would like to wish all the best to Leni and Michel Paul, a lot of leasure time for their travels and, above all, a strong health. I am about sure we shall meet somewhere one of these days, Months?! 

Jean


----------



## nikv (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for sharing these photos with us!


----------



## michaelcando (Nov 3, 2008)

hi,
thank you for sour sharing, can you give me please the Adresse of the Garten

Thanks


----------



## Candace (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice to put your face with your name. It looks like you had a perfect visit.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Love the spots on the petals of that henry, I would have snatched that one up too! Nice haul!
Sounds like you had a good time, maybe bittersweet? Said to see another one closing down.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Big haul you got there... :drool: :drool: I like Paph Lochristiense... :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2008)

What does he plan to do with all his plants? I agree that it is sad to see another orchid nursery close -- too bad no one could take over for him.

That's a gorgeous henryanum.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2008)

michaelcando said:


> hi,
> thank you for sour sharing, can you give me please the Adresse of the Garten
> 
> Thanks



Paul Orchideeën
Oosteinderweg 129 B
1432 AH
Aalsmeer

[email protected]

If you want to contact him, maybe by mail first!

Michel is a born french man; so , besides dutch, he also speaks french, and english, and german, and ...? Jean

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> What does he plan to do with all his plants? I agree that it is sad to see another orchid nursery close -- too bad no one could take over for him..



Imo, a great lot of plants have already gone, and for the rest? I can't tell! 
Jean


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice additions!

I thought eliottianum was an older synonym for rothschildianum, but i don't see any yellow pigment that I would expect to see. Am I crazy?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> Very nice additions!
> 
> I thought eliottianum was an older synonym for rothschildianum, but i don't see any yellow pigment that I would expect to see. Am I crazy?



this is why I am so eager to see the blooms open  ! I have found one site (an italian one?) where eliottianum is shown as syn. for adductum, and elliotianum as syn. to rothschildianum !!??? Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 4, 2008)

What a handsome JeanLux but nort as handsome as eliottianum!


----------



## Roy (Nov 4, 2008)

Jean, the Paph elliottianum is interesting. That used to be a name for P. rothschildianum which was rejected. I don't know of any orchid being named that since.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 4, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> this is why I am so eager to see the blooms open  ! I have found one site (an italian one?) where eliottianum is shown as syn. for adductum, and elliotianum as syn. to rothschildianum !!??? Jean



Me too now!  <fingers crossed>


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 4, 2008)

nice company for the ride home!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2008)

*RIP Michel*

I was seriously appalled when on last friday evening, I got the mail message from Leni Paul telling me that her husband Michel Paul had passed away on that friday morning!

As I was referring to in different threads, Michel was one of my main long-time suppliers for orchids. I got to know him in 1989, and since then, I met him almost every year in his Aalsmeer nursery, sometimes twice a year. In fact he was one of those people leading me into this fantastic world of orchids. We had a lot of far going discussions, not only about orchids, because he was a very highly educated personnage able to describe in his enthusiastic manner events and stories from the multitude of people and countries he had met!

His decease is of course a terrifying loss for Leny and her family, but also for all of his friends of the Netherlands and international orchid world!

Rest in peace Michel

Jean


----------



## Candace (Dec 8, 2008)

How sudden:< You were very lucky to visit with him before he passed. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

Please send our [STF] condolences to the family.


----------



## midmichigan (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice pic's.. I have bought plants from Michel, my self.. always a nice place to buy from and to visit


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry for your loss ( and all of us) JeanLux


----------



## Berrak (Dec 8, 2008)

Soo sorry to hear that Jean.
I am though happy for you that you had a chance to meet him just before he passed away. I have had the same experience.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Please do give our condolences to his family.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2008)

I just want to show this link to a more detailed wrap-up of Michel's studies and activites! http://www.floracultureinternational.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=766&Itemid=116

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice write up Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks. Very nice.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 19, 2008)

That is very sad of the loss. I am sure his legacy will last through his friends like you Jeanlux.

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

The loss was very sudden and sad! Nice writing Jean!


----------

